# Timothy Gesouras / Butters / YellowLantern19



## Vetti (Aug 22, 2021)

Timothy Gesouras is a Killstream paypig known widely as Butters, who frequently calls into the program, and hosts a paywall exclusive show along with Ethan Ralph titled_ Bourbon with Butters_. Butters has garnered a reputation among Killstream viewers as one of the most insufferable callers plaguing the show, as his gay, dry takes on history and the political climate leave little to admire. He is an Ohio resident, as revealed by the secureserver.tv data breach.

Timothy 'Butters' Gesouras plays the violin and is multi-lingual. He is also, by his own admission, very autistic. This fact was noted by a local publication in 2014, when Gesouras, then a student at Lexington High School, in the Mansfield OH metropolitan area was 'lauded for courage' by the Rotary Club. On Butters the author writes:


> Tim has been challenged with Asperger’s syndrome, but he has not let the condition define him. While he has struggled with understanding social cues, fearful thoughts and anxiety, he has faced these problems by getting involved in school and community.


Article | Archive
Another article detailing this event was published on the Richland Source website which is dedicated to covering local stories from the Mansfield area. (Article link | Archive) It should be noted that Gesouras seems to paypig this organization as well due to his name turning up on a list of Source supporter members. (Archive)

By 2017, Butters was enrolled at Ohio State University, where he made a few blogposts which link the identity of the Ohio resident to the Killstream caller. He explicitly states that he is studying the Russian and German languages and that he has some familiarity with Russian via his familiarity with Orthodox Christianity.







Archive
Today, Butters' Twitter bio states that he is an Orthodox Christian in case the bad Russian singing wasn't enough to tip you off. This, along with the interest in the Russian and German languages pegs the two as being the same, though Butters is not charming in any way like his bio suggests.



I've never heard a minute of Bourbon with Butters so I don't care to write about it.
*Dox:*
Timothy Nicholas Gesouras
Age: 25, DOB June 27, 1996
Address: 176 Woodside Ct, Lexington, 44904 Ohio

Via: https://www.ohioresidentdatabase.com/person/OH0022897177/gesouras-timothy
Archive

Discord: YellowLantern19(Butternut)#5585


----------



## Cow Poly (Aug 22, 2021)

Fagget sperg status: *FELTED*


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 22, 2021)

> He has been Student of the Month twice, has received the *Exceptional Event Award* and is greatly appreciated by his peers.



What an exceptional individual!


----------



## Sammich (Aug 22, 2021)

Am I the only one that feels bad for some of these misguided faggots?  Maybe some of these fucks will see the light and straighten out.  Not counting on it though.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 22, 2021)

Sammich said:


> Am I the only one that feels bad for some of these misguided faggots?  Maybe some of these fucks will see the light and straighten out.  Not counting on it though.


You mean stop watching Ralph?
I doubt he will until he get's himself out of this state.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 22, 2021)

I’d like to hear him demonstrate his mastery of all these languages he claims to know. Generally when people autistically list out four languages in their twitter bio you can bet they aren’t fluent in even one of them. 

Then again most multilingual people I know actually interact and tweet in the languages they know. Is Butters interacting in Greek and Russian on Twitter?


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 22, 2021)

If butters wants someone to blame for his dox he can blame SecureServer.net and Ralph for that.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 22, 2021)

Oh, Butters.

You finally got the attention you were seeking.


----------



## Mr Moonface (Aug 22, 2021)

Found a couple of history sperg blog comments, not really interesting but adding anyway. He appears in the comment section under the blog post using his real name, turns out he's not a fan of Lincoln.

Here (https://archive.ph/HU5FU)

Here (https://archive.ph/z00sl)

Also,


> Tim has been challenged with Asperger’s syndrome





> Killstream paypig


Shocking


----------



## Chris Chad (Aug 22, 2021)

Sammich said:


> Am I the only one that feels bad for some of these misguided faggots?  Maybe some of these fucks will see the light and straighten out.  Not counting on it though.


 Spergs like Butters would be this way with or without Ralph. I feel bad that spergs get caught up in the gravitational pull of people like Ralph, but unfortunately they'll never straighten out and stop being spergs.


----------



## Sammich (Aug 22, 2021)

Chris Chad said:


> Spergs like Butters would be this way with or without Ralph. I feel bad that spergs get caught up in the gravitational pull of people like Ralph, but unfortunately they'll never straighten out and stop being spergs.


Yeah, that's most likely true.  Dude was always gonna be weak. 


Oliveoil said:


> You mean stop watching Ralph?
> I doubt he will until he get's himself out of this state.


I meant more of all the folks that are gonna get doxed..  But butter has no chance, he's a weak person like most of these people.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Aug 22, 2021)

Every time I hear Butters talk I think of this clip from South Park (first 10 seconds, ignore the rest):






That is exactly how he sounds and exactly how Ralph treats him, lol.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 22, 2021)

Location and name match. I don't know how many Timothy Gesouras there would be in Mansfield Ohio. According to this article a Timothy Gesouras is co-owner of Athena Greek Restaurant in Mansield Ohio which matches the earlier article being from the Mansfield News Journal. Is man on left our autistic wunderkind Butters?

Article: https://www.richlandsource.com/busi...cle_2508275c-c909-11e9-8a58-5fc39341b75d.html
Archive: https://archive.md/IIc0A


----------



## GC_Positive (Aug 22, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> View attachment 2468371
> 
> Location and name match. I don't know how many Timothy Gesouras there would be in Mansfield Ohio. According to this article a Timothy Gesouras is co-owner of Athena Greek Restaurant in Mansield Ohio which matches the earlier article being from the Mansfield News Journal. Is man on left our autistic wunderkind Butters?
> 
> ...


Looks like his widow's peak is receding, that on top of being autistic and Greek must be hard to deal with.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Aug 22, 2021)

This one was posted in the secureserver thread:





Presumably when he was younger? He and the old man do look similar in both photos.

Also him being Greek adds up because he is Orthodox Christian, and Eastern Orthodoxy is the prevalent faith in Greece. I would imagine most Orthodox Americans are either Greek, Armenian or Slavic.


----------



## InwardsStink (Aug 22, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> Location and name match. I don't know how many Timothy Gesouras there would be in Mansfield Ohio. According to this article a Timothy Gesouras is co-owner of Athena Greek Restaurant in Mansield Ohio which matches the earlier article being from the Mansfield News Journal. Is man on left our autistic wunderkind Butters?
> 
> Article: https://www.richlandsource.com/busi...cle_2508275c-c909-11e9-8a58-5fc39341b75d.html
> Archive: https://archive.md/IIc0A


Doesn't seem like a common name + this is 7 miles away from the home dox location so I would put money on it being him. An actual fucking retard more successful than the man he supports.  I'm at a loss for words for how retarded this whole situation is.


Delicious Diversity said:


> This one was posted in the secureserver thread:
> 
> View attachment 2468399
> 
> ...



Also it matches this pic if he is aged further.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 22, 2021)

Good news, indeed.


----------



## Hex Cat (Aug 22, 2021)

It takes a special kind of autism to convert to Russian Orthodoxy because of internet memes


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 22, 2021)

Hex Cat said:


> It takes a special kind of autism to convert to Russian Orthodoxy because of internet memes


Is it confirmed Russian orthodoxy? His family are pretty active in the Greek Orthodox community in Ohio with the names Nicholas Gesouras (his dad) coming up frequently in their newsletters, with even a few mentions of Timothy. However no photos so I haven't posted. If he converted to Russian Orthodoxy from Greek Orthodoxy because of internet memes I'll fully agree that is retarded.

Also he graduated Lexington High School in 2014. There is a yearbook behind a paywall, so can't be arsed paying or setting a false email to access it. If someone has access to schoolmates.com the yearbook is a full pdf if you can be bothered to go after it for yearbook photos. I've gone through the graduation video and can't see anything that obviously sticks out as Butters there, but will continue to dig until distracted by something else. He was a member of the Mansfield College Republicans but they post jack shit, so no pics or info from his time there. Being an autistic fuck who got involved in college politics I figured there's be something but so far diddly squat.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 22, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> View attachment 2468371
> 
> Location and name match. I don't know how many Timothy Gesouras there would be in Mansfield Ohio. According to this article a Timothy Gesouras is co-owner of Athena Greek Restaurant in Mansield Ohio which matches the earlier article being from the Mansfield News Journal. Is man on left our autistic wunderkind Butters?
> 
> ...


Daw, he's adorable.  Look at that big hulking mongoloid.  Warms the cockles of my heart, fellas.


----------



## Zilortha (Aug 22, 2021)

Sammich said:


> Am I the only one that feels bad for some of these misguided faggots?  Maybe some of these fucks will see the light and straighten out.  Not counting on it though.


Didn't Ralph get into hot water over doxing his paypigs himself at one point a while back?
On one hand, I feel bad for these people because I used to be a fan of Ralph's, and I can almost understand their mindset. "It's just entertainment". etc.
But on the other hand? Even when I liked his show, I wouldn't have trusted _Ethan Ralph_ with my dox. That just seems like asking for trouble.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 22, 2021)

The food looks decent though, Butters is presumably orders above trashburger territory. Maybe Ralph could have punted the gunt if it weren't for his habitual and pathological gluttony, consuming 5000 calories in every sitting topped with a 2000 calories Oreo milkshake. Just how Jcaesar187 likes it, Oreo style, expect there's 10 biscuits, not two. 

Look at that feast, now compare this to Faith's California sandwich or the Horse's grilled Walmart mass farmed chicken.


----------



## heathercho (Aug 22, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> View attachment 2468371
> 
> Location and name match. I don't know how many Timothy Gesouras there would be in Mansfield Ohio. According to this article a Timothy Gesouras is co-owner of Athena Greek Restaurant in Mansield Ohio which matches the earlier article being from the Mansfield News Journal. Is man on left our autistic wunderkind Butters?
> 
> ...


He looks horrible for 25.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> I’d like to hear him demonstrate his mastery of all these languages he claims to know. Generally when people autistically list out four languages in their twitter bio you can bet they aren’t fluent in even one of them.
> 
> Then again most multilingual people I know actually interact and tweet in the languages they know. Is Butters interacting in Greek and Russian on Twitter?


Normal people do. I don't know if being an Aspie is very "normal", however. I can completely buy that he speaks Greek, at least, to some degree. 

Though, the did say he "knows" them. I mean most weebs "know" Japanese too. Kawaii, Sushi and Ramen are Japanese, woo, look at them go. 

I suspect that's his level as well.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 22, 2021)

heathercho said:


> He looks horrible for 25.
> 
> Normal people do. I don't know if being an Aspie is very "normal", however. I can completely buy that he speaks Greek, at least, to some degree.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I missed him growing up with Greek grandparents so that I believe.  Russian, German and Spanish I believe he “took some classes”.  

Konstantinos Koukidis is turning in his mythical grave that this fat Greek-American fanboys Germans.


----------



## Mic Nejah (Aug 22, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


>


Wait, vampires can go bald?!?  
Jeeze, I need to pick up a book and stop getting all my info from movies.


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Aug 22, 2021)

I was literally just wondering yesterday why there wasn't a thread on Butters. Hoping there's a Chillybite thread incoming. He is quite the character as well with his bizarre Flash series about the Killstream (Akkad no Sargon) and the weird VTuber streams where he laughs like a homosexual hyena in-between every sentence. I have no doubt his name is somewhere in the leaked donos.


----------



## LordOdin (Aug 22, 2021)

I always found butters endearing i can't dislike the guy.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 22, 2021)

LordOdin said:


> I always found butters endearing i can't dislike the guy.


I am genuinely amazed that a dude I legitimately thought was a low functioning trainspotter  (and still do) is running a successful small business. Butters getting doxxed just shows that even Ethan Ralph's least functioning gunt orbiter is more successful IRL than Ralph will ever be. Butters might not have intended it, but he has cucked the gunt, and it is hard to dislike someone who has done that.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 22, 2021)

The embodient of fear, an ass-bergers faggot who's scared of talking to people. 

_“In blackest day, in brightest night,
Beware your fears made into light
Let those who try to stop what’s right,
Burn like my power*… Sinestro’s might!”_

What's your fear butters? Talking to women, losing your v-card? Someone making fun of your weird voice?


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 22, 2021)

Mathas said:


> Didn't Ralph get into hot water over doxing his paypigs himself at one point a while back?
> On one hand, I feel bad for these people because I used to be a fan of Ralph's, and I can almost understand their mindset. "It's just entertainment". etc.
> But on the other hand? Even when I liked his show, I wouldn't have trusted _Ethan Ralph_ with my dox. That just seems like asking for trouble.


He doxed his own paypig AND had another leak just like this thst he never told his paypigs about


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Aug 22, 2021)

Dark butters will find and eliminate light butters


----------



## Ralphamale (Aug 22, 2021)

Mathas said:


> Didn't Ralph get into hot water over doxing his paypigs himself at one point a while back?
> On one hand, I feel bad for these people because I used to be a fan of Ralph's, and I can almost understand their mindset. "It's just entertainment". etc.
> But on the other hand? Even when I liked his show, I wouldn't have trusted _Ethan Ralph_ with my dox. That just seems like asking for trouble.


Ralph doxed previous paypiggie Lord Akira even speaking to him on the phone around the time.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 22, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> I am genuinely amazed that a dude I legitimately thought was a low functioning trainspotter  (and still do) is running a successful small business. Butters getting doxxed just shows that even Ethan Ralph's least functioning gunt orbiter is more successful IRL than Ralph will ever be. Butters might not have intended it, but he has cucked the gunt, and it is hard to dislike someone who has done that.


I mean, his family runs local Greek restaurants and they set him up in one (with an experienced partner) to try and provide some job security for him.

I’d be impressed if he managed to get in the restaurant business on his own, not provided a turnkey operation and local reputation earned by his grandparents over forty years. I know alcoholic autist in the same state who runs two beloved pizza joints he inherited from his mom. If he hadn’t been given the restaurants he’d be living in a men’s shelter.

It’s nice he’s actually working, but if Butter’s grandparents sold widgets he’d be set-up in a widget store.  At least he’s smart enough to let the grown ups guide him into a way to earn a living.


----------



## Barbarus (Aug 22, 2021)

So the picture posted before was directly from his Facebook, I'm working on finding Shannon at the moment so other people can do the rest of the digging if they care that much, unfortunately I'm phone posting because I'm a nigger and fuck you. The family seems to be well known in the community from what I have gathered which is a shame as their son likes to hang around someone who's fan base look upto those who probably caused them a lot of fucking hassle back in ww2. For shame butters.

His granddad looks like a nice bloke though, seems a friendly old school greek sort with a lot more friends than our dear man.

Also ngl his cousin is a solid 5/10 for a slampig


----------



## Talakai (Aug 22, 2021)

Its funny that Butters claims to play violin. He attempted 'Dixie' like 2 years ago on the show and it was a mess. Dixie is extremely entry level on a violin. I think his proficiency at violin is probably akin to his proficiency at foreign languages.

No hate, tho. You aight Butters.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 22, 2021)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Dark butters will find and eliminate light butters


Highlander there can only be One Butters


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 22, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> View attachment 2468371
> 
> Location and name match. I don't know how many Timothy Gesouras there would be in Mansfield Ohio. According to this article a Timothy Gesouras is co-owner of Athena Greek Restaurant in Mansield Ohio which matches the earlier article being from the Mansfield News Journal. Is man on left our autistic wunderkind Butters?
> 
> ...


thats the oldest looking 25 year old i've ever seen.


Popper Whiting said:


> I am genuinely amazed that a dude I legitimately thought was a low functioning trainspotter  (and still do) is running a successful small business. Butters getting doxxed just shows that even Ethan Ralph's least functioning gunt orbiter is more successful IRL than Ralph will ever be. Butters might not have intended it, but he has cucked the gunt, and it is hard to dislike someone who has done that.


so we're going to assume this hardcore sperg is both A. a successful small business owner at 25, B. has such bad genetics he looks like he has a 25 year old son, C. went from having no work experience (didn't mention it in anywhere he's mentioned) to presumably graduating Ohio State, and then getting complete control over a pretty well loved restuarant?

honestly i assume we're getting him and another relative mixed up, maybe a father, who probably wouldn't have a social media or internet prescence


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Aug 22, 2021)

>Greek mutt
Can we find atleast one white person listening to the killstream? Im losing faith.


----------



## PhoBingas (Aug 22, 2021)

Ragnarlodbrok said:


> >Greek mutt
> Can we find atleast one white person listening to the killstream? Im losing faith.


Nobody killstream adjacent is white.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 22, 2021)

If these are the champions of the white race, maybe we deserve to be wiped out.


----------



## Barbarus (Aug 22, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> Honestly i assume we're getting him and another relative mixed up, maybe a father, who probably wouldn't have a social media or internet prescence



The Facebook is 100% him, I'd put my account on the line for that. The other picture someone else posted bares some resemblance, but I'm not sure that it's the same guy. However there is a near 10 year difference from the Facebook picture and the picture posted after. I did not put an amazing amount of effort in looking into butters because he is boring though. Its entirely possible that the picture of the Greek restaurant family are a totally different family as Geosuras, Gesuras and many other similar names seem to crop up fairly common as it seems to be a fairly used second name. But you will have to talk to a Greek about that and the compositions of second names.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Aug 23, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> thats the oldest looking 25 year old i've ever seen.
> 
> so we're going to assume this hardcore sperg is both A. a successful small business owner at 25, B. has such bad genetics he looks like he has a 25 year old son, C. went from having no work experience (didn't mention it in anywhere he's mentioned) to presumably graduating Ohio State, and then getting complete control over a pretty well loved restuarant?
> 
> honestly i assume we're getting him and another relative mixed up, maybe a father, who probably wouldn't have a social media or internet prescence


I think it is more a case of successful family putting the retard relative into a business where his co-owner is the brains, drive and brilliance behind the operation to keep it successful despite being co-owned by an idiot. The co-owner, a Greek immigrant, doesn't have to hustle for years to raise the capital needed to go into business and just has to put up with the window licker long enough to buy him out. The family gain by keeping the retard relative occupied, supervised, paid with an eventual decent payout when the other co-owner buys him out. Look at it that way it is a win/win for all involved, including Butters who gets the owner/business manager on his resume he otherwise never would have got on top of whatever earnings he'll gain in the meantime. I highly doubt Butters was involved in any of these negotiations however.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 23, 2021)

TBR, Butters is the second person who has been doxed who I liked better afterwards. Dude is a partner in his grandparent's restaurant to keep it from closing? Dude is surprisingly white bread despite the race-car gas the bikes now stuff.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 23, 2021)

Ragnarlodbrok said:


> >Greek mutt
> Can we find atleast one white person listening to the killstream? Im losing faith.


Culture War Criminal is pretty white despite having a Hispanic last name. He’s is at least a Catizo.



PhoBingas said:


> Nobody killstream adjacent is white.


You would think Gator being from West Virginia / Appalachia would have a Scottish/Irish last name.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 23, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> TBR, Butters is the second person who has been doxed who I liked better afterwards. Dude is a partner in his grandparent's restaurant to keep it from closing? Dude is surprisingly white bread despite the race-car gas the bikes now stuff.


He seems like a pretty cool guy TBH. Huge sperg but intelligent in some ways with accomplishments he can be proud of. Guy is certainly living a better life than Ralph, Rand or probably Gator.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Aug 23, 2021)

Popper Whiting said:


> I think it is more a case of successful family putting the retard relative into a business where his co-owner is the brains, drive and brilliance behind the operation to keep it successful despite being co-owned by an idiot. The co-owner, a Greek immigrant, doesn't have to hustle for years to raise the capital needed to go into business and just has to put up with the window licker long enough to buy him out. The family gain by keeping the retard relative occupied, supervised, paid with an eventual decent payout when the other co-owner buys him out. Look at it that way it is a win/win for all involved, including Butters who gets the owner/business manager on his resume he otherwise never would have got on top of whatever earnings he'll gain in the meantime. I highly doubt Butters was involved in any of these negotiations however.


This is exactly how a Greek family handles a “special” member.

Greeks are famous for running restaurants here. My city has their own dynasty of Greek families that run everything from cheap joints to somewhat fancy restaurants, each with two or three locations. 

It’s very much a family affair and considered a safety net for their children, esp ones that show lack of ambition or no interest in other careers. 

Butters’ family is definitely trying to set up Butters in life as best they can. I’d also bet once they think his partner is making the restaurant profitable enough they will be shopping around for a Greek wife for Butters. They will source one straight from Greece that can take over grandma’s cooking duties and maybe run her own restaurant one day. 

Butter’s immigrant grandparents actually have all the traditional values and work ethic that unemployed white trash like Ralph like to try and RP online. Grandparents are all walk, Ralph is all talk. Pantsu should have let Butter’s knock her up, far better prospects for the future with him compared to Ralphamale.


----------



## CatgirlTyranid (Aug 23, 2021)

Mathas said:


> On one hand, I feel bad for these people because I used to be a fan of Ralph's, and I can almost understand their mindset. "It's just entertainment". etc.


I used to enjoy some of the shows, but it was always because of the guests. I remember one time he had on an "underwater habitat expert" who was making underwater hamster enclosures. Found it WAY more interesting than I probably should have, but that was soley due to the Autist keeping hamsters alive underwater, nothing to do with the gunt. 

What turned me off the show was him bragging about banging Faith when he first brought her to his meth shack. It didn't sit right so I just kinda quit watching since he hadn't had any interesting shows to keep me interested to weigh against my disgust at his behavior. 


LordOdin said:


> I always found butters endearing i can't dislike the guy.


I liked Butters. He was weirdly endearing and in short spurts I appreciated the way his voice sounded. But maybe that was just in contrast to Ralph talking. I'll probably try their food if I'm ever in Ohio. Greek is tasty.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 23, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Culture War Criminal is pretty white despite having a Hispanic last name. He’s is at least a Catizo.


isn't it crazy how only nationalities that fought to save our jewish communist friends can be considered white? WHAT A COINCIDENCE!!!

Also is it controversial to say i hate flamenco? he ruined SPCC's life and bit by trying to copy him


----------



## I'd abeeb bear (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm telling you, every single one of the paypigs is an autistic person, without question.  Their autism somehow picked screaming pigman as the true form of masculinity because of their severely lacking social understanding.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Aug 23, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> You would think Gator being from West Virginia / Appalachia would have a Scottish/Irish last name.


Gator and Surfer are honorary aryans.


Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Culture War Criminal is pretty white despite having a Hispanic last name. He’s is at least a Catizo.


Mexicans aren't white and im tired of people like Fuentes pretending otherwise.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Aug 23, 2021)

Ragnarlodbrok said:


> Gator and Surfer are honorary aryans.
> 
> Mexicans aren't white and im tired of people like Fuentes pretending otherwise.


It depends if they have like 90+% Spaniard DNA / phenotype. If they have a lot of native they aren’t white cause are Aztec / other natives 

Also Finley is an Irish last name. Celt master race


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 23, 2021)

From the one time I heard him trying to impress gunty kong with it on the killreport, his Russian is godawful. I guess he's one of those turboautistic speds who convinced themselves they're some sort of polymath renaissance man when they just barely taught themselves a bunch of crap at a sub-kindergarten level instead of actually becoming proficient in any one area of study.


----------



## GuntN7 (Aug 24, 2021)

Don't worry Butters, you are safe even when having a thread.

It's not like we are going to be malicious like Patreon, Secureservers or Ethan Oliver Ralph. It's not like you are relevant or something like that. You are welcomed to make an account.


----------

